# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Обсуждение

## Slevin

Привет. Меня все чаще посещает мысль о суициде. С одной стороны - это то чего я хочу. А с другой
жизнь прожить - не поле перейти. Сейчас я стою на одной точке моей прямой. Я еще молодой, и у меня
много еще впереди. Вчера я сидел за кухонным столом и хотел перерезать себе горло, фантазируя 
о том как хороша моя жизнь в будущем. Я представлял себе будущее и как мне там хорошо. Тем самым
я думал о суициде, зачем мне дальше жить если в моих фантазия все хорошо. Так же меня суицид 
интересует как эксперимент. В будизме есть такое  понять как - сансара. Тоесть покончив с собой 
возможно я перерожусь , или остановлю поток своего существования. Так как возможно, это не первая
моя жизнь.  В фантазиях я представляю свое будущее - в реальности все может быть по другому. 
Тем самым можно умереть  с улыбкой на лице представляя как все хорошо в будущем. Это не дает мне 
покоя. Хотя фантазии - это всего лишь ложные ощущения , не сама реальность. Иллюзия. Фантазия -
это то что не сбудется, как например фантазия о единороге и .т.д  Суицид - это как запретный плод ,
который хочется откусить. Есть еще мысли , про моментальный эффект. Например ты набухался , тебе
стало весело, почувствовал свободу , на утро тебе стало плохо.это моментальный эффект, или например
уколтсяа, ты почувствуешь кайф , наслаждение, только если эффект наслаждения пройдет, тебе 
станет не очень, и ты опять захочешь кольнуться. А Если например 
ты ешь только полезную еду то эффект здорового тела проявиться только через большее количество времени 
 Так вот , если допустим я покончу сейчас с собой , то это будет моментальный эффект, который будет 
не долгий. А если оттяну это время , возможно уже и не будет смысла суициднуцца. Меня возможно затянет
жизнь, какой бы она не была. Это всего лишь мои мысли . Сам никогда не употреблял  наркотики. Меня 
и от жизни не плохо прет. ЖДУ ОТ ВАС РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЙ. КТО ЧТО ДУМАЕТ.

----------


## КсенияБо

У вас нет причин для суицида, зачем тогда о нем думать? По буддизму да и по всем верам за суицид в ады. Я очень надеюсь, что все это чушь и мы просто канем в небытие.

----------


## Wasted

А не в будущей, в теперешней жизни тебе хорошо? Я вот уже давно потерял способность получать от нее удовольствие (не считая сиюминутных), она меня тяготит. А у тебя с этим как?

----------


## jeri

> У вас нет причин для суицида, зачем тогда о нем думать? По буддизму да и по всем верам за суицид в ады. Я очень надеюсь, что все это чушь и мы просто канем в небытие.


 боюсь,а что если ад, это и есть,то место в котором мы сейчас находимся и наказание за суицид-"прекрасная"возможность начать всё сначала

----------


## КсенияБо

> боюсь,а что если ад, это и есть,то место в котором мы сейчас находимся и наказание за суицид-"прекрасная"возможность начать всё сначала


 Моя жизнь точно ад с Биполярным растройством, но вот ваша может и не быть таковой. Никогда то не знает что будет дальше.

----------


## КсенияБо

> боюсь,а что если ад, это и есть,то место в котором мы сейчас находимся и наказание за суицид-"прекрасная"возможность начать всё сначала


 По теории перерождений ты попадешь в более худшие условия и все-равно будешь вынужден пройти свой путь до конца. По ченнелингу, душа немного отдохнет, ее "отругают" наставники и снова в цикл перерождений. Но никто не знает что будет по ту сторону.

----------


## June

> боюсь,а что если ад, это и есть,то место в котором мы сейчас находимся и наказание за суицид-"прекрасная"возможность начать всё сначала


 Господин наказывает раба за побег. И вроде крепостное право отменили более 150 лет назад. Сколько ещё столетий нужно, чтобы люди перестали наконец мечтать о рабстве?

----------


## Wasted

Что по теории перерождений, что по ченнелингу, все равно мы не помним в настоящее время, что было до нашего рождения, и не будем помнить, что будет после смерти или су, если переродимся снова. Так вот в связи с этим стало интересно: какая-то часть души всё-таки "помнит", что ее "отругали" или поместили в более худшие условия и что ей нужно в этот раз постараться, или же это каждый раз игра в случайность; вывезет-не вывезет? Так во втором случае "ругание" бесполезно, а опускание и вовсе несправедливо. Вопрос!
 Хотя чем больше живу и узнаю из мира науки, тем больше с грустью убеждаюсь, что мы лишь набор нейронных связей и потому со смертью мозга от нас ничего не остаётся. А ведь хотелось бы попасть таки в Нирвану... Но для Су это более чем утешительный повод: надо лишь отжалеть себя и пересилить страх, а после уж сожалеть или мучиться будет просто некому.

----------


## jeri

> ... чтобы люди перестали наконец мечтать о рабстве?


 не совсем поняла,где это прослеживается в моем сообщении. Написала  лишь об одном из возможных неутешительных исходов

----------


## jeri

> или же это каждый раз игра в случайность; вывезет-не вывезет?


 ну, возможно,помещая  душу в более жесткие условия при следующем перерождении делается акцент на те косяки которые проявились в прошлой жизни, попытка таким образом избавиться от них,если лайт-версия не помогла

----------


## jeri

> Так во втором случае "ругание" бесполезно


 действительно)

----------


## Wasted

Так если она в первый раз не смогла, то во второй тем более не сможет, не зная, что НАДО. Сложит лапки кверху ещё быстрее.

----------


## June

> не совсем поняла,где это прослеживается в моем сообщении. Написала  лишь об одном из возможных неутешительных исходов


 Могли бы написать, что за суицид, наоборот, дадут банку варенья и коробку печенья, как поощрение за самостоятельность. А тем, кто на него не решился, очередную жизнь в подарок, и так бесконечно, до тех пор, пока своей головой думать не научится. Могли бы вообще не выдумывать сверхъестественное(ые) существо(а) и не приписывать ему(им) попытки навязывать вам свою волю. Почему вам хочется думать именно о том варианте, о котором написали?

----------


## tempo

> Господин наказывает раба за побег. И вроде крепостное право отменили более 150 лет назад. Сколько ещё столетий нужно, чтобы люди перестали наконец мечтать о рабстве?


 Раб в большей степени, чем любой упёртый богомолец, учит свободе.
Безумный ир...

----------


## jeri

> Почему вам хочется думать именно о том варианте, о котором написали?


  я думаю о всех вариантах. Написала именно о наказании за суицид,а не поощрении исходя из концепции теории. И если уж на то пошло, почему  почему божественное или инопланетное) ,или ещё какое-либо происхождение,более сверхестественное чем самозарождение и т.д

----------


## June

> И если уж на то пошло, почему  почему божественное или инопланетное) ,или ещё какое-либо происхождение,более сверхестественное чем самозарождение и т.д


 Не более, просто сверхъестественное, в отличие от самозарождения.

----------


## jeri

> Не более, просто сверхъестественное, в отличие от самозарождения.


 я просто ищу аргументы за и против каждой из теорий. А что по вашему сверхестественное?

----------


## June

> А что по вашему сверхестественное?


 _В_Википедии_ первые два определения вполне неплохи, на мой взгляд.

----------

